# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Προπολεμικά - Pre-war >  Αγία Ζώνη Π. & Κατίνα Π. [Taranto & Barletta, Laris, Chepo]

## Nicholas Peppas

Ενδιαφερον γραμμα του _Γεωργιου Παπαγιαννακη_, εφοπλιστου και προεδρου της _Ελληνικης Ατμοπλοιας_, προς τον πρωην πρωθυπουργον Ελευθεριον Βενιζελον με το οποιον του ζητα να επεμβει για να επιτραπει ξανα η δρομολογηση των δυο παροπλισμενων (λογω ηλικιας) πλοιων του, *Αγια Ζωνη* και *Κατινα.*.. Το γραμμα εχει ενδιαφερον γιατι δειχνει πως πολιτικη πιεση προσπαθουσε να πετυχει κατι και τοτε οπως και τωρα.  Ο συγγραφευς θυμιζει στον Βενιζελο οτι ειναι ενθουσιωδης υποστηροκτης του! Ειναι ενδιαφερον οτι το 1934 (οταν γραφτηκε αυτο το γραμμα) το *Αγια Ζωνη* ηταν ηδη 65 ετων και το *Κατινα* ηταν 72 ετων!!!

Το γραμμα ειναι απο την συλλογη Ελυεθεριου Βενιζελου του Μουσειου Μπενακη.  http://85.72.35.68/rec.asp?id=79403




> Ταυτότητα Τεκμηρίου: ∼∼∼Μουσείο Μπενάκη∼Αρχείο Ελευθερίου Βενιζέλου∼Φάκελος 402∼02
> 
> ΤΙΤΛΟΣ
>     Επιστολή του Γεωργ. Παπαγιαννάκη προς τον Ε. Βενιζέλο σχετικά με την άρση του παροπλισμού πλοίων της εταιρείας του.
> ΧΡΟΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ
>     1934 Μάρτιος 4
> ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕΙΣ ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΩΝ
>     Παπαγιαννάκης Γεώργιος "Ελληνική Ατμοπλοΐα"
> ΤΟΠΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ
>     Πειραιάς


5a.jpg5b.jpg

5c.jpg5d.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Ενδιαφερον γραμμα του _Γεωργιου Παπαγιαννακη_, εφοπλιστου και προεδρου της _Ελληνικης Ατμοπλοιας_, προς τον πρωην πρωθυπουργον Ελευθεριον Βενιζελον με το οποιον του ζητα να επεμβει για να επιτραπει ξανα η δρομολογηση των δυο παροπλισμενων (λογω ηλικιας) πλοιων του, *Αγια Ζωνη* και *Κατινα.*.. Το γραμμα εχει ενδιαφερον γιατι δειχνει πως πολιτικη πιεση προσπαθουσε να πετυχει κατι και τοτε οπως και τωρα. Ο συγγραφευς θυμιζει στον Βενιζελο οτι ειναι ενθουσιωδης υποστηροκτης του! Ειναι ενδιαφερον οτι το 1934 (οταν γραφτηκε αυτο το γραμμα) το *Αγια Ζωνη* ηταν ηδη 65 ετων και το *Κατινα* ηταν 72 ετων!!!


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ανακάλυψη Νίκο! 
Με τη διαφορά δεν αναφέρεται στα υπερύλικα *Αγια Ζωνη* και *Κατινα* μιας και όταν γραφόταν αυτό το γραμμά αυτά τα δύο πλοία είχαν ήδη περιέλθει στους διαλυτές.
Ο Παπαγιαννάκης αναφέρεται -όπως γράφει- στα δύο μικτά που είχε αγοράσει το 1933 και με τα οποία σκόπευε να συνεχίσει επιβατηγούς πλόες. Τα δύο νέα πλοία ονομάστηκαν ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π. και ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Π., όμως όπως αναφέρει και η επιστολή δεν τους επιτράπει να μεταφέρουν επιβάτες καθώς ήταν ήδη 34-35 ετών. 
Όταν του στερήσαν και τη δυνατότητα να λειτουργούν ως ακτοπλοϊκά φορτηγά, τότε αναγκάστηκε να τα αποσύρει και να γράψει την επιστολή.

Για την ιστορία, το ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π. ήταν το πρώην TARANTO (ναυπήγησης 1899)
και το ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Π. το πρώην BARLETTA (ναυπ.1898 ), πλοία της Ιταλικής Puglia και κονταδελφά με το ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ της Λακωνικής.

Και τα δυο είχαν άσχημο τέλος, το ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π. βυθίστηκε το Φλεβάρη του 1940 στην Κυπαρισσία, 
και το ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Π. αφού πουλήθηκε το 1937, βυθίστηκε ως CHEPO (photo) το Μάρτιο του 1939 στο Κάβο Σίδερο έμφορτο με 700 Εβραίους και με προορισμό την Παλαιστίνη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ανακάλυψη Νίκο! 
> Με τη διαφορά δεν αναφέρεται στα υπερύλικα *Αγια Ζωνη* και *Κατινα* μιας και όταν γραφόταν αυτό το γραμμά αυτά τα δύο πλοία είχαν ήδη περιέλθει στους διαλυτές.
> Ο Παπαγιαννάκης αναφέρεται -όπως γράφει- στα δύο μικτά που είχε αγοράσει το 1933 και με τα οποία σκόπευε να συνεχίσει επιβατηγούς πλόες. Τα δύο νέα πλοία ονομάστηκαν ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π. και ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Π., όμως όπως αναφέρει και η επιστολή δεν τους επιτράπει να μεταφέρουν επιβάτες καθώς ήταν ήδη 34-35 ετών. 
> Όταν του στερήσαν και τη δυνατότητα να λειτουργούν ως ακτοπλοϊκά φορτηγά, τότε αναγκάστηκε να τα αποσύρει και να γράψει την επιστολή.
> 
> Για την ιστορία, το ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π. ήταν το πρώην TARANTO (ναυπήγησης 1899)
> και το ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Π. το πρώην BARLETTA (ναυπ.1898 ), πλοία της Ιταλικής Puglia και κονταδελφά με το ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ της Λακωνικής.
> 
> Και τα δυο είχαν άσχημο τέλος, το ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π. βυθίστηκε το Φλεβάρη του 1940 στην Κυπαρισσία, 
> και το ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Π. αφού πουλήθηκε το 1937, βυθίστηκε ως CHEPO (photo) το Μάρτιο του 1939 στο Κάβο Σίδερο έμφορτο με 700 Εβραίους και με προορισμό την Παλαιστίνη.



Ευχαριστω για την διορθωση. 

Τωρα καταλαβαινω γιατι στο γραμμα του αναφερεται ιδιατερα στο *Ελληνις* της Λακωνικης για συγκριση. Οσο για τον παροπλοισμο των δυο αλλων το 1932, φυσικα το ηξερα, αλλα νομιζα οτι εγραφε ακομη για να σωσει αυτα τα δυο (πρωτα) πλοια

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .................
> 
> Για την ιστορία, το ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π. ήταν το πρώην TARANTO (ναυπήγησης 1899)
> 
> Και τα δυο είχαν άσχημο τέλος, το ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π. βυθίστηκε το Φλεβάρη του 1940 στην Κυπαρισσία, 
> και το ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Π. αφού πουλήθηκε το 1937, βυθίστηκε ως CHEPO (photo) το Μάρτιο του 1939 στο Κάβο Σίδερο έμφορτο με 700 Εβραίους και με προορισμό την Παλαιστίνη.


Εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=46 ειχαμε γραψει....



> .............
> Finally, I highly recommend you delve into the excellent document http://www.aidmen.org/index.php?opti...ww.excite.com/ which addresses Struma but also numerous Italian ships that helped Jewish people move to Palestine during World War II
> 
> Among them, one Greek ship, the 1,230-ton *Aghia Zoni* of A. Tangos which was built in 1899 as *Taranto* for the Puglia Line and had been transferred to Greece in 1933.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Μηπως μπλεχθηκαν τα πλοια;

----------


## Ellinis

Σε αυτό το πλοίο αναφέρομαι. Είναι το ΤΑΡΑΝΤΟ του 1899 που έγινε ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π. και μετέφερε παράνομα Εβραίους, οπως και το ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Π. που ναυάγησε ενώ τους μετέφερε. 
Γύρω στο 1931 είχε πουληθεί -μαζί με το BARLETTA- από τους Ιταλούς στην Κυπριακή Levante Commercial Shipping με έδρα τη Λάρνακα και για αυτό ύψωσε Αγγλική σημαία -οπως αναφέρει και στην επιστολή ο Παπαγιαννάκης. 
Το όνομα A.L.Tangos που αναφέρεις είναι λάθος που διορθώνεται στα Lloyd's Registers του 1934.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ο Παπαγιαννάκης αναφέρεται -όπως γράφει- στα δύο μικτά που είχε αγοράσει  το 1933 και με τα οποία σκόπευε να συνεχίσει επιβατηγούς πλόες. Τα δύο  νέα πλοία ονομάστηκαν ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π. και ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Π., όμως όπως αναφέρει και  η επιστολή δεν τους επιτράπει να μεταφέρουν επιβάτες καθώς ήταν ήδη  34-35 ετών. 
> Όταν του στερήσαν και τη δυνατότητα να λειτουργούν ως ακτοπλοϊκά  φορτηγά, τότε αναγκάστηκε να τα αποσύρει και να γράψει την επιστολή.
> 
> Για την ιστορία, το ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π. ήταν το πρώην TARANTO (ναυπήγησης 1899)
> και το ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Π. το πρώην BARLETTA (ναυπ.1898 ), πλοία της Ιταλικής Puglia και κονταδελφά με το ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ της Λακωνικής.
> 
> Και τα δυο είχαν άσχημο τέλος, το ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π. βυθίστηκε το Φλεβάρη του 1940 στην Κυπαρισσία, 
> και το ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Π. αφού πουλήθηκε το 1937, βυθίστηκε ως CHEPO (photo) το Μάρτιο του 1939 στο Κάβο Σίδερο έμφορτο με 700 Εβραίους και με προορισμό την Παλαιστίνη.


Να δούμε μια ανακοίνωση του 1934 με τα δυο πλοία που πήραν τα ονόματα ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π. και ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Π. όταν το πρώτο ζευγάρι αποσύρθηκε. 
katina p - agia zona 7-34.jpg

Το ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Π. πουλήθηκε το 1937 και μετονομάστηκε αρχικά ΛΑΡΙΣ και μετέπετια CHEPO, για αυτό σε αυτή την ανακοίνωση του 1938 έχει μείνει μόνο το ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π. Πάντως τότε ο Παπαγιαννάκης αγόρασε ένα ακόμη φορτηγό που μετονόμασε ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Π. ΙΙ και όπως διαβάζουμε εδώ περισυνέλεξε τους ναυαγούς τους CHEPO. 
agia zoni 38.jpg

Kαι μια φωτογραφία πάνω στο ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π. όταν μετέφερε λαθραίους εβραίους μετανάστες στην Παλαιστίνη το 1939.
zoni.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Πριν λίγες μέρες ο φιλος Βύρων Τεζαψίδης ανέβασε αυτή τη φωτογραφία στην ομάδα WWII Vehicles in Greece στο fb. Η τοποθεσία αναγνωρίστηκε οτι είναι η Κυπαρισσία και το ναυάγιο που διακρινεται στο λιμάνι δεν ειναι άλλο από το ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π.
agia zoni II.jpg

Σχετικά με το ναυάγιο του ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π., μεταφέρω τα παρακάτω από το βιβλίο "Ανελκύοντας την Ιστορία":



> "Προσάραξε στις 11.2.40 λόγω καιρικών συνθηκών. Ανελκύστηκε αλλά προσαράχτηκε ξανά για να αποτραπεί η βύθιση του λόγω ρηγμάτων. Αναφέρεται σε έγγραφο του 8.45 της Ν. Δ. Μεσσηνίας ως «_εντός του λιμένος, άχρηστον, ανέλκυσις δύσκολος_».
> Εκποιήθηκε από τον O.A.N. στους Κουτσουβέλη-Ευσταθίου με σκοπό να ανελκυστεί ως το 12.50 και κατόπιν δώθηκε παράταση ως το 9.52."


Και μια σχετική αναφορά στο ναυάγιο όπως παρατίθεται σε εγγραφο του Οργανισμού Ανελκύσεως Ναυαγίων:
AGIA ZONI II.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πριν λίγες μέρες ο φιλος Βύρων Τεζαψίδης ανέβασε αυτή τη φωτογραφία στην ομάδα WWII Vehicles in Greece στο fb. Η τοποθεσία αναγνωρίστηκε οτι είναι η Κυπαρισσία και το ναυάγιο που διακρινεται στο λιμάνι δεν ειναι άλλο από το ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π.
> agia zoni II.jpg
> 
> Σχετικά με το ναυάγιο του ΑΓΙΑ ΖΩΝΗ Π., μεταφέρω τα παρακάτω από το βιβλίο "Ανελκύοντας την Ιστορία":
> 
> Και μια σχετική αναφορά στο ναυάγιο όπως παρατίθεται σε εγγραφο του Οργανισμού Ανελκύσεως Ναυαγίων:
> AGIA ZONI II.jpg


Παρα πολ Ενδιαφερον.  Ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Π. πουλήθηκε το 1937 και μετονομάστηκε αρχικά ΛΑΡΙΣ και μετέπετια CHEPO,


Τα πλοία όταν γεράσουν καταλήγουν σε αμφιλεγόμενους ρόλους. Έτσι το πρώην ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Π. βρέθηκε το 1937 να μεταφέρει πυρομαχικά στους Ισπανούς Δημοκρατικούς. Όπως διαβάζουμε στο παρακάτω άρθρο από τις 5/9/37, το πλοίο δέχτηκε αεροπορική επίθεση, επλήγη από δυο βόμβες και προσαράχθηκε για να μη βυθιστεί. Πέντε μέλη του πληρώματος του έχασαν τη ζωή τους και άλλοι τραυματίστηκαν.
chepo 5 9 37.jpg

Όπως διαβάζουμε εδώ το ΛΑΡΙΣ είχε δεχθεί δυο επίθεσεις, η μια ήταν από γερμανικά αεροσκάφη που υποστήριζαν τις δυνάμεις του Φράνκο.
Untitled.jpg

Το σκάφος προφανώς ανελκύστηκε και επισκευάστηκε για να κληθεί σύντομα σε μια άλλη "γκρίζα" δραστηριότητα...

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του ΚΑΤΙΝΑ Π. που συμπεριλήφθηκε σε ενα άρθρο του περιοδικού της ιταλικής εταιρείας μελέτης της ναυτιλίας και του ναυτικού AIDMEN

IMG_20191205_224334.jpg

----------

